# Clear seal suppliers in London



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey everyone


Looking to upgrade my current set up to something much bigger(just for my grumpy goldie and weather loach! Altho will get another of each)

Looking to get just a simple clear seal tank as they always have such a variety of shapes and sizes... i'm originally from Stoke and Glover's used to have a great selection of Clear Seal tanks but i cant find anywhere in London with a good selection of them (with the exception of that one on Great Portland street - but i've no hope of getting there in the car :s)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why not buy online?


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why not buy online?



Because it always turns into a pain in the bum as i'd have to take time off work to wait in for a delivery...plus a lot of sites i've looked at wont deliverthe larger tanks 

Also... i like to have a nose round the shop hehe  i have no life!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah good point.

I only know suppliers around the heathrow area, which is too far. I know pets at home do them....


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I was going to say [email protected] - we've got one from there as they are ideal for turtles as they are supplied minus the lid! Try eBay, then you could collect, to suit you, Freecycle or even car boot sales.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks everyone, tried our local [email protected] but they only had a few, they had one that was fine but didn't have the hood and said they weren't getting anymore in lol

Ah well... i'll keep me eyes peeled on ebay etc too, thanks


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Still looking for a good big aquatic shop who sells these Clear Seal tanks (as well as the other gubbins!)

Given up on 2nd hand, got messed about twice on fleabay, so looking to buy new, besides i do love a good nose round the shop!

Anywhere in London, or near London, i don't mind a road trip if it's worth it! 

Been to WholeSale Tropicals in Bethnal Green ,good shop but didn't have what i needed tanks wise - plus i felt sad as there were a tank full of gorgeous weather loaches who had all got white spot (not slating the shop, they were treating them and were not for sale! :2thumb but they're my faves and i was like noooooooooo! Cracking shop tho! :no1:

I'm in SE London btw, but like i said i don't mind a road trip, but preferably in the SE area of the country... 

cheers :2thumb:


----------



## boisterous_billy (Oct 12, 2010)

I would try in syon park in Brentford they norm have a good selection.

Google Maps

Or Maidenhead aquatics in Hillingdon they are norm good worth a call first.

MAIDENHEAD AQUATICS - HILLINGDON, HILLINGDON, MIDDLESEX, PIELD HEATH RD

Or :2thumb: Osterley garden centre..:beer8:

Store Details


Hope these will help you out.

Paul


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

What part Of S.E London are you in ? There used to be a good shop in Well Hall Road , between Eltham and Woolwich , this was a few years ago though , so I don't know if it's still there or not . There was also a shop in Vauxhall Bridge Road near Victoria Station in central London . HTH


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Just googled it Castle Aquatics 426 Well Hall Road Eltham .


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

boisterous_billy said:


> I would try in syon park in Brentford they norm have a good selection.
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



cheers! :2thumb:will check these out!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

lionfish said:


> Just googled it Castle Aquatics 426 Well Hall Road Eltham .



oooh you're a star thank you! Will have a drive down probably this weekend


----------

